# Dell e1405 Sound Driver



## quiXilver (Feb 22, 2007)

I reformatted my sister's Dell Inspiron e1405 laptop and the only thing I can't get working is the sound. I've downloaded evey driver off the dell website for sound and neither one of them works. It just says "no device detected". Anyone know of this issue? Or have a special place to download a different driver? Thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
What errors do you have in the Device Manager?
Is the Disc you used to install the OS legit with a Legal Key code?

Bill


----------



## quiXilver (Feb 22, 2007)

If you are talking about the unknown devices with the big yellow question marks, there is a "PCI Device" and 3 "Base System Device". I can't remember what disc I used, I think it was just a Dell OS Disc, but her Dell laptop has the valid OS Key on the bottom of it...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
As far as the 3 "Base System Device":
This is the card Reader.
Driver here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=188377

Has far as the PCI Device ;
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the PCI Device in error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

